# Mileage tracking by ins co



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

I met with my agent the other day to add some coverage to my umbrella and change loss payee on one of my vehicles, and he asked about my annual mileage on each vehicle. Turns out they're now using external sources such as carfax to verify insured vehicles are covered for the appropriate miles driven and adjusting rates accordingly. Anyone else seen that? Im covered by ANPAC in Iowa.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Dback2004 said:


> I met with my agent the other day to add some coverage to my umbrella and change loss payee on one of my vehicles, and he asked about my annual mileage on each vehicle. Turns out they're now using external sources such as carfax to verify insured vehicles are covered for the appropriate miles driven and adjusting rates accordingly. Anyone else seen that? Im covered by ANPAC in Iowa.


https://www.nerdwallet.com/blog/insurance/how-mileage-affects-car-insurance-quote/
http://www.carinsurance.com/annual-mileage-insurance-rates.aspx

(By the inversive something mathmatical theorum dohickey, if you can save money by driving less, you can be charged more by driving more)

My understanding is... they can...

will they?
do they?

I have no idea

can they?

Yes

You may lose discounts, instead of getting a rate increase, it's the same thing thou..


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Dback2004 said:


> I met with my agent the other day to add some coverage to my umbrella and change loss payee on one of my vehicles, and he asked about my annual mileage on each vehicle. Turns out they're now using external sources such as carfax to verify insured vehicles are covered for the appropriate miles driven and adjusting rates accordingly. Anyone else seen that? Im covered by ANPAC in Iowa.


From past experience I know that my insurer tracks mileage reported at the time of our bi-annual smog checks here in CA. I've heard that they can also check dealer service records, but I don't know if this true. Maybe that is through Carfax with info collected from dealers and other service facilities.
I get a letter each year from them about 90 days ahead of the renewal date, asking for the odometer readings on each vehicle on the policy. There is a statement in the letter to the effect that they can require me to bring a vehicle in to one of their offices for odometer verification. So far they haven't made such a request, even though two of mine were driven less than 500 miles each last year, putting them in the lowest rate tier.


----------



## Car54WhereRU (Oct 21, 2017)

That's CRAZY!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Car54WhereRU said:


> That's CRAZY!


What's crazy ? I see that you are from Santa Rosa. Is that the city in CA and if so, did you make it through the fires ok?


----------



## Car54WhereRU (Oct 21, 2017)

Yes, I am one of the lucky ones. I am safe and my house is intact.


----------

